# Who uses VPN's? Do you think it's worth getting one? Why?



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

`
I've tried TOR (still have it) and using proxies but a VPN beats them all. Have been using them for years. Aside from from privacy, I look for strong point to point encryption. I use them on my PC. I like being able to get past blocks that governments throw up. I'm not a gamer as I much as I am one for transferring data via torrents.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 6, 2018)

You need a flood of 411?


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> You need a flood of 411?


`
Not a flood.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 6, 2018)

I use protonmail. They make a great vpn, too, I use it sometimes. Well, just good, not great.

So, proton vpn.

ProtonVPN: Secure and Free VPN service for protecting your privacy


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I use protonmail. They make a great vpn, too, I use it sometimes. Well, just good, not great.So, proton vpn.ProtonVPN: Secure and Free VPN service for protecting your privacy


`
Free proton would not work for me, I'd need the "plus" ($8 a month) Personal wise, I don't do email anymore. Interesting though.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 6, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I've tried TOR (still have it) and using proxies but a VPN beats them all. Have been using them for years. Aside from from privacy, I look for strong point to point encryption. I use them on my PC. I like being able to get past blocks that governments throw up. I'm not a gamer as I much as I am one for transferring data via torrents.


I’ve used pay VPN’s to circumvent blackouts for the Nationals when I had MLB TV and didn’t realize it wouldn’t let me watch the only team I cared about.  Opera has a built in VPN feature you can turn on for free.  Not sure how effective that is but paid VPN’s are excellent and not very expensive.  It might slow the internet down for you though.  I haven’t found any use for them other than when trying to watch something or install something that isn’t meant for your region.  If I were pirating torrents or some kind of dark web hacker, I would exclusivey use VPN’s.

Tor is so slow I find it unusable, but coupled with a VPN you’re good to go.  Anonymous put up a manual about how to be completely invisible on the net.  It might be outdated now though.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 6, 2018)

If you’re real gung ho about it here you go!

https://anonhq.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Anonymous_Security_Handbook.pdf

Prepare the low orbit ion cannon!!!


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 6, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > I use protonmail. They make a great vpn, too, I use it sometimes. Well, just good, not great.So, proton vpn.ProtonVPN: Secure and Free VPN service for protecting your privacy
> ...



I do the 4 dollar a month one because I just have two devices. But I pay the 48 dollars yearly instead of the 4 dollars monthly.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> I’ve used pay VPN’s to circumvent blackouts for the Nationals when I had MLB TV amd didn’t realize itnwouldn’t let me watch the only team I cared about.  Opera has a built in VPN feature you can turn on for free.  Not sure how effective that is but paid VPN’s are excellent and not very expensive.  It might slow the internet down for you though.  I haven’t found any use for them other than when trying to watch something or install something that isn’t meant for your region.  If I were pirating torrents or some kind of dark web havker, I would exclusivey use VPN’s.Tor is so slow I find it unusable, but coupled with a VPN you’re good to go.  Anonymous put up a manual about how to be completely invisible on the net.  It might be outdated now though.



`
I host two "deep" deep web not "dark net" sites. (see below) The major thing is that deep web sites are not indexed by any search engines. You have to know exactly where it is. A 15 character, mixed alpha-numeric URL is common. Many are much longer. And even if you get there, it's password protected. By invite only.
`
`


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 6, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> [QUOTE="BlackFlag, post: 21139510, member: 48630"]I’ve used pay VPN’s to circumvent blackouts for the Nationals when I had MLB TV amd didn’t realize itnwouldn’t let me watch the only team I cared about.  Opera has a built in VPN feature you can turn on for free.  Not sure how effective that is but paid VPN’s are excellent and not very expensive.  It might slow the internet down for you though.  I haven’t found any use for them other than when trying to watch something or install something that isn’t meant for your region.  If I were pirating torrents or some kind of dark web havker, I would exclusivey use VPN’s.Tor is so slow I find it unusable, but coupled with a VPN you’re good to go.  Anonymous put up a manual about how to be completely invisible on the net.  It might be outdated now though.
> `
> I host two "deep" deep web not "dark net" sites. (see below) The major thing is that deep web sites are not indexed by any search engines. You have to know exactly where it is. A 15 character, mixed alpha-numeric URL is common. Many are much longer. And even if you get there, it's password protected. By invite only.


Interesting.  I used to do a lot of torrenting and joined private torrenting communities and that got me interested in this stuff so I looked up and leanred a bit, but I’ve never been anywhere I could call the “dark web.”


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 6, 2018)

I use it when streaming is blocked to the US due to contractual restraints, as an example some programming on the BBC .


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Interesting.  I used to do a lot of torrenting and joined private torrenting communities and that got me interested in this stuff so I looked up and leanred a bit, but I’ve never been anywhere I could call the “dark web.”


`
You need a TOR browser to access the dark web. The Onion router.  It's very slow and unpredictable but you have absolute privacy. I wouldn't do business with anyone there.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 6, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I use it when streaming is blocked to the US due to contractual restraints, as an example some programming on the BBC .


`
A VPN can help you get around it. You can locate yourself in an area where it is streaming, unimpeded.


----------



## Mindful (Nov 7, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I use it when streaming is blocked to the US due to contractual restraints, as an example some programming on the BBC .



I could get British Television channels  live in places like Marrakech and Washington DC. Through some built in VPN. 

Last I heard, they'd got wise to me.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 7, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I could get British Television channels  live in places like Marrakech and Washington DC. Through some built in VPN. Last I heard, they'd got wise to me.


`
A VPN built in your computer?


----------



## Mindful (Nov 7, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I could get British Television channels  live in places like Marrakech and Washington DC. Through some built in VPN. Last I heard, they'd got wise to me.
> ...



Must have been.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 18, 2018)

I don't remember the name of it, but I use to use a VPN browser years ago before NFL Sunday ticket that I use to watch any NFL game I wanted by appearing to be in Europe. It is interesting that Europeans can watch American Football with more freedom and availability than we can here.
Also before VUDU, Prime and other streaming movie sites I use to torrent movies all the time, often getting screen copies of brand new in full 1080p within 24 hours of opening night in theaters. I used a VPN to mask my location as well, and the software I used would break up the stream into many little streams that would hide the files I was downloading from my ISP as well. All of it was Linux based.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 18, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I don't remember the name of it, but I use to use a VPN browser years ago before NFL Sunday ticket that I use to watch any NFL game I wanted by appearing to be in Europe. It is interesting that Europeans can watch American Football with more freedom and availability than we can here.Also before VUDU, Prime and other streaming movie sites I use to torrent movies all the time, often getting screen copies of brand new in full 1080p within 24 hours of opening night in theaters. I used a VPN to mask my location as well, and the software I used would break up the stream into many little streams that would hide the files I was downloading from my ISP as well. All of it was Linux based.


`
Was it free?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I don't remember the name of it, but I use to use a VPN browser years ago before NFL Sunday ticket that I use to watch any NFL game I wanted by appearing to be in Europe. It is interesting that Europeans can watch American Football with more freedom and availability than we can here.Also before VUDU, Prime and other streaming movie sites I use to torrent movies all the time, often getting screen copies of brand new in full 1080p within 24 hours of opening night in theaters. I used a VPN to mask my location as well, and the software I used would break up the stream into many little streams that would hide the files I was downloading from my ISP as well. All of it was Linux based.
> ...



yes...but I would not recommend using free VPN today. This was years ago.
Too many nefarious players out there today. Better to go with a reputable pay source.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 19, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> yes...but I would not recommend using free VPN today. This was years ago.Too many nefarious players out there today. Better to go with a reputable pay source.


`
I pay for my service; it doesn't record anything, P2P 256 encryption, hundreds of severs world wide, kill switch.....it works for me.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 26, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I've tried TOR (still have it) and using proxies but a VPN beats them all. Have been using them for years. Aside from from privacy, I look for strong point to point encryption. I use them on my PC. I like being able to get past blocks that governments throw up. I'm not a gamer as I much as I am one for transferring data via torrents.


I use NordVPN.


----------



## Archit Roy (Apr 16, 2019)

obviously, getting a VPN is very worthy nowadays as we all know that privacy is very important in these days, and it's good to use a private network to hide privacy and surf securely.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Apr 16, 2019)

I use a VPN when blocked from foreign sites due to no contract to view in America.  For example BBC programming is often blocked to this country.

I just teleport via the VPN to London then all is hunky-dory.

And yes, the privacy thing.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 16, 2019)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I've tried TOR (still have it) and using proxies but a VPN beats them all. Have been using them for years. Aside from from privacy, I look for strong point to point encryption. I use them on my PC. I like being able to get past blocks that governments throw up. I'm not a gamer as I much as I am one for transferring data via torrents.


Why do you think VPN services are more trustworthy than what other companies offer?


----------



## Tinhatter (Jun 2, 2019)

VPNs are an added layer security, and every layer increases the level of difficulty for Big Bro, blackhatters, corporate spooks, etc., which increases their cost...sometimes hitting them in their 'bottom line' is about the best you can hope for. If you cannot stop them at least let them know you ain't no cheap date.


----------



## Diggus (Jul 1, 2019)

There is no ideal VPN, but for myself I chose Veepn. I Have a lot of devices and they are all connected to the same account, I really need it.


----------



## Crixus (Jul 1, 2019)

Windparadox said:


> `
> I've tried TOR (still have it) and using proxies but a VPN beats them all. Have been using them for years. Aside from from privacy, I look for strong point to point encryption. I use them on my PC. I like being able to get past blocks that governments throw up. I'm not a gamer as I much as I am one for transferring data via torrents.




Don’t know allot about them, but I do know a guy was fired for using one on his work stuff, and they were able to see all the places he went on line for the last 10 years.


----------



## Mindful (Jul 1, 2019)

Crixus said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



I like being able to watch live British TV whilst in the US. Need a VPN these days.

Only problem with that is the time difference.


----------

